# Selling Fisher fleet flex 85100 controller



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Selling a brand new 4 Pin handheld fishstick controller. Never been used.

Looking for $350

Local pickup would be in the NH area, specifically cheshire county area, but willing to ship for $25.


----------



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Bump!

Will take $300.00


----------

